# Aspect Ratio / IRC / Dish Network?



## spamreef

HI, my one year old got hold of my dish network remote and messed up my dish settings so bad that I Did not even have a picture to watch. After fiddling around and not getting a picture I decided to just hit the "factory defaults" button. well now I have a picture and sound but some things are not the same as they before the mishap. I now have large black bands on normal def programing. And some channels just don't look as good. This system was calibrated about a year ago so the displays settings should be spot-on. the set is a 32" sony bravia mod# klv32u100m. the dish network settop box is a vip722k-dvr. It looks like my options are : CAB,IRC,HRC,and OFFAIR. the ratio options are:4x3#1,4x3#2,or, 16x9. I am shooting for the best picture quality here ,so if to get that I have to live with black bars on normal def programs then that's fine by me. 

Any other settings you think I should check on my dish box for picture quality?


----------



## nova

*Re: aspect ratio/IRC/dish network?*

Analog Type selects the type of antenna input; Offair, IRC (Incrementally Related Carriers), HRC (Harmonically Related Carriers), or Cable. HRC & IRC are methods of spacing television channels on a cable television system so unless you are using an Offair antenna or a cable provider for local channels these settings should not matter.

16x9 will provide the best picture for your Sony.


----------



## spamreef

*Re: aspect ratio/IRC/dish network?*

ok 16x9,,, I will make the change! any other tips?


----------

